# Rubik's cube with feet tutorial



## rwcinoto (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay, I'm not so fast like Anssi, I have a different style, I hold the cube with the left foot in a different way than him, but I'm trying to get a sub 50s official average. For this I am practsing and looking for better algs, and meanwhile I'm taping some videos for those who want to discuss some feet algs.

I've already taped all the PLLs I use, but I'm still editing then and uploading in youtube. First I did one video with some general tips, about the cube, holding it, best face turns to do... Unfortunately it's in portuguese, but there you can get the links to all other PLLs. I will be uploading then as soon as I can, but I hope to finish it before the end of 2009.

The first video is here:





And the PLLs I've already uploaded:
A1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bnU72b-LRg
A2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbZi2GHfNKQ
E: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OMrqKAayWY
Z: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQxjDAkow9k
H: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGboIRE_zDs
U1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ0Iu6ogO0k
U2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbF4qAfUEgU
J1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6kQkhgn0rc
J2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF-v0is0InI
T - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdfEpHMQwbk
R1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PORUkCDT09k
R2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVd02pkPSk8
F - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pDgWo9kekY
G1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTWZLPsadL4
G2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF8q1woEnJ8
G3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63VFr0HU3CQ
G4 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ru-TCyv8zw
V - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2plvrXD-Hg
N1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1OUknT-Hrw
N2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrMxQk_6ixQ
Y - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp9DrfWTKf4

If anyone has any better alg, let's discuss then!


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 6, 2009)

I did this just because I saw your videos. A few minutes...:fp


----------



## rwcinoto (Dec 7, 2009)

At the beginning it's really hard, but it´s easy to get under 3 minutes with a little patience. I hope the viedos help!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 7, 2009)

I've tried OH BLD few days ago, and maybe I'll try BLD with feet someday.
Good job for the tutorial, too bad I didn't speak Brazilian.


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, you should make an English version of the tutorial.
Or you could add an English subtitle.


----------



## rwcinoto (Dec 7, 2009)

nathanajah said:


> Yes, you should make an English version of the tutorial.
> Or you could add an English subtitle.



English subtitles in the first video now! In the PLLs videos the only things in portuguese are:
- Devagar = slowly
- De novo = again
- Rápido = fast


----------



## Jani (Dec 8, 2009)

at least my brazilian vocabulary is increasing


----------



## robindeun (Jan 16, 2010)

cool my first time with feet was 6:46.22


----------

